# What Predator would eat a Deer's Liver, Only?



## bfriendly (Mar 3, 2013)

Once in a While, a Story comes out that makes me go hhmmm

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=37862

I have heard similar stories.............just wondering if any of you ever heard of something like this?


----------



## Hunter0884 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## fishfryer (Mar 3, 2013)

Liver eating Johnson, aka Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 3, 2013)

fishfryer said:


> Liver eating Johnson, aka Jeremiah Johnson



Does he use a knife to open the chest, or just rip it open?

Does he eat the heart too?
Just curious....besides, it was time for a fresh discussion............with a different subject line of course


----------



## 308-MIKE (Mar 3, 2013)

when i read the title, i knew right away, what you were talking about, and who started the thread. been awhile since we had a bigfeet thread. need nc hillbilly and ol' cowman to chime in and it's a go.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 4, 2013)

308-MIKE said:


> when i read the title, i knew right away, what you were talking about, and who started the thread. been awhile since we had a bigfeet thread. need nc hillbilly and ol' cowman to chime in and it's a go.



They'll prolly say they and their family have been this sort of thing for hundreds of years...........lol

We were definitely in need of a "Fresh" kill, so to speak

I find it very interesting the way the deer is described as having its neck broken, taken a good ways away from where it "Dropped", and found later, chest cavity torn open, not cut, but torn, liver and heart gone?  I have read similar, but this one is a Very good read.............short to the point, and the follow up is Great!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Mar 5, 2013)

If you want look up some places in Georgia where there have been many sightings,  and we'll have our iwn expedition. Like Cherokee national forest. Take 4 or 5 days to look. Can't be any worse then the stooges on bfr.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2013)

"he knows that if the body freezes, or gets close to freezing, the hide comes off much easier"


He ain`t skint many deer.


----------



## Canyon (Mar 5, 2013)

The stooges on BFR just get stoned in the woods!  That show is so dumb, but for some reason I find myself watching it.


----------



## humdandy (Mar 5, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "he knows that if the body freezes, or gets close to freezing, the hide comes off much easier"
> 
> 
> He ain`t skint many deer.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## humdandy (Mar 5, 2013)

I also believe there is a direct correlation between number of Bigfoot sightings and number of illegal moonshine stills.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Mar 5, 2013)

humdandy said:


> I also believe there is a direct correlation between number of Bigfoot sightings and number of illegal moonshine stills.



I never quite thought of it that way, but you may be right . At the very least , though, mini expedition looking for bigfoot would be a good excuse to tell the  wife why I'm  going camping. She may get curious as to where the bottle of crown royal went after i left though. I'll just have to convince her that bigfeet have a weakness for crown.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 5, 2013)

For hundreds of years, my family has known not to leave their deer laying in the woods overnight because for one, that's just plain lazy, for two, the guts staying in there overnight will make the meat taste like crap, and for three, a big dog could come along, grab the deer by the neck, drag it off, then stick its nose in the bloody bullet hole in its chest and start chewing, and you would have a hollered out deer with no liver and stuff left in the morning, and that wouldn't be good.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 5, 2013)

I just asked my wiji board. It said an older feller was hunting the draw below that guys property when he sat down next to rock outcropping to watch for game. The rock out cropping housed a den of rattle snakes and one got him on the leg. His leg instantly swelled up so badly he could hardly walk. Dusk was falling and he knew there was a house at the top of the ridge where he could get help and had just a few minutes earlier heard a shot from that direction. He began crawling that way as the pain was becoming increasingly intense and crawled up on a deer carcass. At that moment he remembered if you could find fresh organs to apply to the bite it would draw the poison out. So he is crawling over the carcass to get to the chest cavity when the deer awakens, jumps up with him on it's back and takes off running through the woods. Fortunately the deer succumed about a hundred yards later. Not having brought a knife he pulls the deer apart with his hands at the bullet hole and rips the organs out, applies them to the bite and falls asleep. He wakes up hours later, the swelling has gone down and he can finally walk again. For good measure he packs the organs out with him in case the swelling starts coming back.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 5, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> I just asked my wiji board. It said an older feller was hunting the draw below that guys property when he sat down next to rock outcropping to watch for game. The rock out cropping housed a den of rattle snakes and one got him on the leg. His leg instantly swelled up so badly he could hardly walk. Dusk was falling and he knew there was a house at the top of the ridge where he could get help and had just a few minutes earlier heard a shot from that direction. He began crawling that way as the pain was becoming increasingly intense and crawled up on a deer carcass. At that moment he remembered if you could find fresh organs to apply to the bite it would draw the poison out. So he is crawling over the carcass to get to the chest cavity when the deer awakens, jumps up with him on it's back and takes off running through the woods. Fortunately the deer succumed about a hundred yards later. Not having brought a knife he pulls the deer apart with his hands at the bullet hole and rips the organs out, applies them to the bite and falls asleep. He wakes up hours later, the swelling has gone down and he can finally walk again. For good measure he packs the organs out with him in case the swelling starts coming back.



Your wiji board said all that?.........wow, maybe I shoulda bought one.......

I aint never skinned a Frozen Deer either, so I wouldn't know if it would be easier or not. Dont think  I'd try it eitherNo No:

But maybe this guys done it? Survivalists would have no problem with it, especially if its only been a day or three.  You guys have all tried it?


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2013)

Well,


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> Your wiji board said all that?.........wow, maybe I shoulda bought one.......
> 
> I aint never skinned a Frozen Deer either, so I wouldn't know if it would be easier or not. Dont think  I'd try it eitherNo No:
> But maybe this guys done it? Survivalists would have no problem with it, especially if its only been a day or three.  You guys have all tried it?




I have, and it is much harder to skin one like that. Any animal or bird cleans better and easier while they are still warm.

As for what critter would have taken the liver from that deer, I don`t have any idea.


----------



## Philbow (Mar 5, 2013)

I would guess a black vulture. The hunter probably blew a large exit hole through the ribs/skin exposing the liver and an early morning buzzard ate his fill and left. Vultures don't have very strong "cutting" beaks and a nice soft liver would approximate the aged fare they prefer.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 6, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Well,



I know right!?!

I take pictures of all kinds of dumb stuff.....cant figure out why this guy took No pictures of something cool like his Deer.  Maybe it was a "Malfunction"


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I have, and it is much harder to skin one like that. Any animal or bird cleans better and easier while they are still warm.
> 
> As for what critter would have taken the liver from that deer, I don`t have any idea.



You know I have to agree with this^^^.............even the good stories seem to have some "Stupid" line within them.........You certainly found it my friend.

Nonetheless, I find it very appealing that so many of you actually took a few moments to read the story........ya'll ain't closed minded at all


----------



## humdandy (Mar 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I have, and it is much harder to skin one like that. Any animal or bird cleans better and easier while they are still warm.
> 
> As for what critter would have taken the liver from that deer, I don`t have any idea.



Seems like I read somewhere that the Alpha Male wolf will eat the liver.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2013)

Possums do that too, frequently. Kick an old dead cow sometime and see how many possums run out. And I have skinned thousands of critters, including a lot of frozen ones. It is about 100x harder to skin a frozen animal than a fresh one. Even freezing and then thawing out makes it much harder to skin.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 6, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> Your wiji board said all that?.........wow, maybe I shoulda bought one.......
> 
> I aint never skinned a Frozen Deer either, so I wouldn't know if it would be easier or not. Dont think  I'd try it eitherNo No:
> 
> But maybe this guys done it? Survivalists would have no problem with it, especially if its only been a day or three.  You guys have all tried it?



Wiji board doesn't lie. 

All these guys are correct. When a deer freezes it's time to pull out the rope, find a golf ball size rock and let the truck do the skinning. All the gray skin and fat adhere to the hide and makes it a royal pain.

NCHillbilly,
   I've kicked a possum out of a deer carcass (I jumped a little bit) but don't they just eat from the anus in and eat the intestines? At least that is what that one was doing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Wiji board doesn't lie.
> 
> All these guys are correct. When a deer freezes it's time to pull out the rope, find a golf ball size rock and let the truck do the skinning. All the gray skin and fat adhere to the hide and makes it a royal pain.
> 
> ...



Not when there's a nice big bloody bullet hole the size of a possum's head from a ballistic-tip bullet in its chest.


----------



## Hooded Merganser (Mar 6, 2013)

Always heard that any predator/scavenger will eat liver and heart first because those organs are so vitamin rich and are instinctively more appealing. That being said, I think we can all agree that this was the work of a black panther.  

HM


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 6, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Not when there's a nice big bloody bullet hole the size of a possum's head from a ballistic-tip bullet in its chest.



10-4. This one had no signs of being shot.


----------



## maxwell42583 (Mar 6, 2013)

First of all, eyewittness testimony has been proven time and time again to be the least reliable form of evidence. Second, many anmials are known to target specific plant and animal parts when they are in need of specific nutrients (like a dog eating grass or a deer licking a rock or a turkey eating stones). The liver, heart, lungs and brain are the most nutritionally valuable organs and are therefor usually consumed quickly by vultures or other scavengers. Third, everyone knows that a deer, even if it falls over when you shoot it, is not always dead and they will get up and walk off. Fourth, there are 6 billion people on Earth and no one has ever killed, taken a photo of, trapped, found remains of, found living quarters of, found gravesites of, found reliable footprints of, found poop of, or ever really seen a bigfoot. Fifth, everyone knows that it was a black panther. Haha!


----------



## Russdaddy (Mar 6, 2013)

I heard Obama is testing his American killing drones on deer first. Targeting the liver just to see if he can hit it.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I have, and it is much harder to skin one like that. Any animal or bird cleans better and easier while they are still warm.
> 
> As for what critter would have taken the liver from that deer, I don`t have any idea.


nov. 2002, 7 men 8 hours to skin 5 frozen bucks.skin em before they freeze, complete misery.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 8, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Well,



If there were pics, they'd all be blurry.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 9, 2013)

A chipacabra, or roogaroo.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 11, 2013)

pottydoc said:


> If there were pics, they'd all be blurry.



Great Song.........and video"Blurry", by Puddle of Mud


----------



## dick7.62 (Mar 11, 2013)

pottydoc said:


> If there were pics, they'd all be blurry.



That's because bigfoot and black panthers are naturally blurry.


----------

